# ClassNotFoundException beim Laden des Oracle-JDBC-Treibers



## atarifreak (16. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Ich erhalte bei der Einbindung des folgenden Quelltextes die Fehlermeldung "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver":


```
...
import java.sql.*;
...
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
cn = DriverManager.getConnection(strDb, strUser, strPw);
...
```

Die berühmte Datei "classes12.zip" habe ich im CLASSPATH eingebunden. Hat jemand eine Idee? So langsam fällt mir nichts mehr ein.  

_Editiert von P3AC3MAK3R: Titel präzisiert_


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Dez 2004)

Mit welcher JDK-Version arbeitest Du?

classes12.zip ist nämlich nur für die Versionen 1.2 und 1.3 die richtige Datei.

Für Version 1.4 benötigst Du die Datei ojdbc14.jar.

http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/htdocs/jdbc9201.html


----------



## thE_29 (16. Dez 2004)

also du hast es einfach net eingebunden, mehr kann man nicht sagen 

Lass dir mal das ausgeben und schau ob da Classes12.zip drinnen ist


```
System.out.println(System.getProperty("java.class.path"));
```


----------



## thE_29 (16. Dez 2004)

@peacemaker: ich benutze java 1.4 und habe auch die classes12.zip für Oracle 

Nachtrag: Außerdem isses egal welche Version, er müsste zumindest die Klasse finden, falls sie eingebunden ist! Dann bekommst eher ein VersionMissmatch oder sonstige Exception, aber classnot found heißt einfach das sie nicht im Pfad ist!


----------



## atarifreak (16. Dez 2004)

Vielen Dank, habe den CLASSPATH-Eintrag entsprechend aktualisiert: *C:\oracle\ora92\jdbc\lib\ojdbc14.jar*

Die Fehlermeldung bleibt allerdings immernoch die Selbe.  :?  ???:L


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Dez 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @peacemaker: ich benutze java 1.4 und habe auch die classes12.zip für Oracle
> 
> Nachtrag: Außerdem isses egal welche Version, er müsste zumindest die Klasse finden, falls sie eingebunden ist! Dann bekommst eher ein VersionMissmatch oder sonstige Exception, aber classnot found heißt einfach das sie nicht im Pfad ist!


Mhhh... das mag funktionieren, aber empfohlen wird das laut dem obigen Link anscheinend nicht:



> For use with *JDK 1.4*
> *ojdbc14.jar* - JDBC classes (1,200,046 bytes)
> ojdbc14_g.jar - JDBC classes with debug and trace(1,412,487 bytes)
> ocrs12.zip - Additional RowSet support (37,194 bytes)
> ...


----------



## thE_29 (16. Dez 2004)

Lass dir mal den CP ausgeben und guck nach!

Wieso glaubt mir nie einer?

Nachtrag: @peacemake: na hui dann sollte ich das mal updaten!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Dez 2004)

atarifreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielen Dank, habe den CLASSPATH-Eintrag entsprechend aktualisiert: *C:\oracle\ora92\jdbc\lib\ojdbc14.jar*
> 
> Die Fehlermeldung bleibt allerdings immernoch die Selbe.  :?  ???:L


Liegt die Datei ojdbc14.jar denn auch in dem angegebenen Pfad?


----------



## atarifreak (16. Dez 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also du hast es einfach net eingebunden, mehr kann man nicht sagen
> 
> Lass dir mal das ausgeben und schau ob da Classes12.zip drinnen ist
> 
> ...




YES!   Das war das Problem! Meine "Entwicklungsumgebung" hatte den CLASSPATH temporär beim Starten überschrieben. Jetzt klappt alles!

Vielen Dank!  :toll:


----------



## thE_29 (16. Dez 2004)

Das ist klar 

Der Classpath der in den Enviroments gesetzt wird, wird eher selten genommen (von den IDEs).

Der Wird nur bei java/javac in der Konsole genommen!


Classnotfound sagt halt eben doch schon alles  (er findets net, weils net inkludiert ist :bae: oder du dich verschrieben hast)


----------



## atarifreak (16. Dez 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist klar
> Classnotfound sagt halt eben doch schon alles  (er findets net, weils net inkludiert ist :bae: oder du dich verschrieben hast)



Mir war schon klar, was die Meldung aussagt, und ich habe zig mal die Schreibweise im Quelltext und in der CLASSPATH-Variable kontrolliert, aber auf die Idee, mal in die internen Einstellungen zu schauen, bin ich nicht gekommen, weil ich da extrem selten (nur damals bei der Installation) reinschaue.  :?  Danke nochmal!


----------

